# apache Gruppenzugehörigkeit



## f0rd42 (25. Apr. 2009)

Hi

ich habe schon gesucht, aber nicht wirklich das gefunden, wonach ich gescuht habe.

Ich habe hier immer wieder ein paar kleiner Probs mit den Rechten in den Web Verzeichnissen.

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen habe, ist der User ja immer der user vom erstellten web und die Gruppe der Client / Kunde zu dem dieses Web gehört.

Sollte dann nicht auch der apache Service als secondary group in der Kundengruppe drin sein? Ich habenur gefunden, dass er in ISPConfig ist, aber nicht z.B. in client1

Über ein paar Tips / Hinweise würde ich mich freuen

Danke

f0r42


----------



## planet_fox (27. Apr. 2009)

ISPConfig version ? Welche Distri ?


----------



## f0rd42 (27. Apr. 2009)

Upps, sorry ...

CentOS 5.2, ISPConfig 3.0.1.1

Andre


----------



## Till (27. Apr. 2009)

> Sollte dann nicht auch der apache Service als secondary group in der Kundengruppe drin sein? Ich habenur gefunden, dass er in ISPConfig ist, aber nicht z.B. in client1


Nein, sollte es nicht. Sonst öffnest Du ja alles dem gegenseitigen Web-Zugriff. Wenn Du mit einem PHP Script auch etwas im web schreiben willst dann musst Du suphp oder php-fcgi + suexec auswählen und nicht mod_php.


----------



## f0rd42 (5. Mai 2009)

habs hinbekommen (mit viel Schweiß und Blut).

Soweit alles ok, nur bekomme ich bei einigen Sachen die folgende Fehlermeldung:



> ERROR 2: session_write_close() [function.session-write-close]: open(/var/lib/php/session/sess_5f1bcdjhsqhuq1barfkqk7e072, O_RDWR) failed: Permission denied (13)
> 0 Error occurred on in function session_write_close
> 1 called from line 244 of file index.php
> 
> ...


ich denke mal, das liegt jetzt an suphp, da die Prozesse nicht mehr ausserhalb von web/ schreiben können .....

Was stelle ich denn da am besten ein, damit es funktioniert?

Danke


----------



## f0rd42 (5. Mai 2009)

hmmm ... wenn ich mich dann in phpgedview einloggen will kommt wieder der Error 500 Fehler ....   im Logfile steht dann folgendes:



> [Tue May 05 21:43:10 2009] [error] [client 84.190.51.189] SoftException in Application.cpp:257: File "/var/www/clients/client1/web4/web/phpgedview/login.php" is writeable by others, referer: http://genealogie.dieball.net/phpgedview/individual.php?pid=I127&ged=dieball-wiebe.bak
> [Tue May 05 21:43:10 2009] [error] [client 84.190.51.189] Premature end of script headers: login.php, referer: http://genealogie.dieball.net/phpgedview/individual.php?pid=I127&ged=dieball-wiebe.bak
> [Tue May 05 21:43:10 2009] [error] [client 84.190.51.189] File does not exist: /var/www/error/500.html, referer: http://genealogie.dieball.net/phpgedview/individual.php?pid=I127&ged=dieball-wiebe.bak


Danke

Andre


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2009)

Wie der Fehler besagt, die Datei ist für alle Beschreibbar was eine Sicherheitsverletzung für den apache ist. Du änderst also einfach die Rechte so, dass sie nicht world writable ist.


----------

